# Breeding Bettas - Conditioning and Spawning



## MrVampire181

*Now lets set up your tank! Watch this video: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vUqYf5fThk
*Conditioning your pair:*
· Keep your pair in the high 70s during conditioning. I’ve found these to be the best temperatures for them and will help when they are introduced into a warmer spawning tank. 
· Feed them high quality foods several times a day. 
· Clean their tanks very often. Everyday is preferred.
· Condition your fish for no less than two weeks.
*Let’s introduce the pair! *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_yOF00SPc&NR=1
· Although in the video the uploader prefers to not keep the female in a jar or chimney I highly recommend you do for your first spawn.
*Courtship process: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF2E74w318s&feature=related
*Spawning: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEiGZ9M4XIc&NR=1
*While the male tends the nest:*
· Avoid disturbing him too much. 
· Feed him very little or not at all.
· Make sure he’s tending the nest properly by standing guard and moving the eggs around.
*When the fry hatch: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRT4o_BdHmQ&feature=related
· Your male will be darting up and down collecting fry and spitting them back up into the nest. It’s still vital to not disturb him at this time.
*When the fry become free swimming:*
· Now here you have a choice, you can either leave the male in or take him out. If he did a good job chances are he’ll keep doing a good job with them. But for your first spawn I recommend taking him out. Just fill a cup with tank water and lure him away from the nest then gently net him. Acclimate him back to his tank. He may sulk and act depressed for a few days and this is normal.


----------



## BettaStar1130

Ok i need a foolproof system to get me veiltails to breed. I have allthe supplies. Please help.


----------



## MrVampire181

There is no way to get them to breed. They're living animals. More importantly veil tails are not suitable breeding fish.


----------



## fish is my hobbie

i have not breed my bettas yet but i will once i have all the supplies i went to petsmart and they didnt have any sponge filters you you need one or could i put a net over the filter so the fry wont get succed up will this work?


----------



## floridiansx

you dont need a filter in the breeding tank. you must wait til the female is ready to spawn, it'll take awhile or so. minimum tank size is five gallon.


----------



## fish is my hobbie

would a sock work over the filter when the fry are free?


----------



## vilmarisv

A sock will not do. The current of the filter will be too strong for the fry. You need an air pump and a sponge filter so you can regulate the bubbles by either knotting the tubbing or using a vaulve.
You wan the least water movement possible. 
If you can't find a filter, look for "how to" tutorials online. They are not complicated to make and you will find air pumps in at any petstore.

Here's a few video tutorials: http://wn.com/How_To_Make_a_Sponge_Filter


----------



## fish is my hobbie

so do you just need a air pump


----------



## dramaqueen

You don't need an air pump, either.


----------



## Bambi

DQ, how do you make one without an airpump?


----------



## dramaqueen

I meant that the spawning tank doesn't need a filter during spawning because the movement of the water can disturb the bubblenest. A filter would be needed for the fry once they hatch.


----------



## vilmarisv

I'm glad you clarified


----------



## BettaStar1130

Ok so if i breed my halfmoon plakats,...,what would be a fool proof system?


----------



## floridiansx

petco sells an in-tank filter brand name tetra whisper that works well. not too strong that the frys cant swim away at 1 week of age.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

BettaStar1130 said:


> Ok so if i breed my halfmoon plakats,...,what would be a fool proof system?


There really is no 'fool-proof' way to breed bettas...They're living things with their own personalities, and can't force them to do anything, (much to our frustration sometimes lol). All we can do is set everything up, prepare them, make the conditions perfect and hope for the best.


----------



## dramaqueen

BeautifulBetta said:


> There really is no 'fool-proof' way to breed bettas...They're living things with their own personalities, and can't force them to do anything, (much to our frustration sometimes lol). All we can do is set everything up, prepare them, make the conditions perfect and hope for the best.


I agree.


----------



## herpderp234

MrVampire181 said:


> There is no way to get them to breed. They're living animals. More importantly veil tails are not suitable breeding fish.


what would be the best breeding strain?


----------



## abdullah79

*Thanks for the detailed information*

I am very thankful to you for providing such a great information.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

noob breeder questions ..

how big would conditioning tanks need to be?

i'm conditioning 2 pairs just in case my first choice pair don't like each other .. and i'm wondering can they be conditioned together in divided tanks ? or do they need to be in separate tanks where they can't see each other before putting them in the spawning tanks? or is it best if they can see each other sometimes to get use to each other before putting them in my spawning tank?


----------



## MrVampire181

The conditioning tanks should be big enough to support a heater (no less than 2 gallons). 

You can condition the males together and the females. Reason being you don't want them becoming used to their "pheremones" (not sure if that's what they are but it's a similar concept).

I have never noticed them seeing each other to be a problem. It's up to you.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

thank you mrVampire =D

i never would have thought of that.


----------



## MrVampire181

abdullah79 said:


> I am very thankful to you for providing such a great information.


 Thanks  It feels good to know I've helped.


----------

